# Anyone Run The New T-Jets? Release 7??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I took a blue Nova with flames out of the box cause I have an extra one coming and this thing screams!!! Road coarse and strip.

Not only that but when you watch the gears and wheels spinning, everything looks to be true!?!?!?!?  Howd that happen??  New tooling of some sort?? :freak:

Anyone else have any results? 

I know on my 4 by 16 wizzard, I was cracking 7.2 and 7.1 second laps. This is a quik lap. Especially with a t-jet. My fastest prepped road coarse t-jets, fray, go in the 8 secong range. With aftermarket everything!! This blue Nova works best with the stock tires out back too. The slip-on's I have raised the chassis a little too much off the track for the magnet to work.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

did you ohm the motors Joe?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

clemedc said:


> did you ohm the motors Joe?



Stand by :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

15.6 ohm on all 3 poles :thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

I just checked an older PLAYING MANTIS JL it comes in at 15.3 on all 3 and it runs real good with a resin body wizzard wheels and large silicones but stock wide width skinny front rims with .325 clear wizzard front tires. but needs a heavy wizzard front axle because it doesnt like to turn. Im sure with the full fray treatment it would run with my fastest FRAY style Tjet and possible outrun it


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So I took a blue Nova with flames out of the box cause I have an extra one coming and this thing screams!!! Road coarse and strip.
> 
> Not only that but when you watch the gears and wheels spinning, everything looks to be true!?!?!?!?  Howd that happen??  New tooling of some sort?? :freak:
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, how many feet is your track? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

The two that I got Sunday are super smooth and both ran great out of the box. Adjusted the shoes and one of them is lightning fast.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno said:


> Hey Joe, how many feet is your track? Do you have a picture?


Here ya go bud. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=121118&d=1290294182


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm

58.14 ft


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*With or without?*

With or without the magnet? 

Scott


----------



## jsdspif (May 15, 2004)

I had the same experience with the 64 Dodge release 6 . Just stuck some yellow silicones on it and after a couple laps it was running pretty fast . I can't really feel that the magnet is real strong as far as setting it on the track and then picking it up , but it handles very well . It almost feels kind of heavy to me. It's probably just a matter of each release is working the "bugs" out from the previos release ?


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm
> 
> 58.14 ft



Thats a real nice track! The reason I asked is because Ive been running on my friends 16x4 layout. Its 62.5 feet in running length, 18 volts, but not as technical of a course as yours, and I have an AW T Jet that is running 5.20s on it! I have to say though, The motor is stock, but I made some "adjustments" to the car in other places.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno said:


> Thats a real nice track! The reason I asked is because Ive been running on my friends 16x4 layout. Its 62.5 feet in running length, 18 volts, but not as technical of a course as yours, and I have an AW T Jet that is running 5.20s on it! I have to say though, The motor is stock, but I made some "adjustments" to the car in other places.


Wow that is flying!!!!! I am not a huge road coarse runner. I bet you could crack off some lightening fast laps if you came here. I will take a few cars out and see what actual times I can get. Never did it before. Only for fun.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I bet you could crack off some lightening fast laps if you came here.


Is that an open invitation?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno said:


> Is that an open invitation?


Absofreakinglutely!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Anytime


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so now I know it's not me!!!!!!

I just opened up and ran the new Chrome Red FireBomb van from the new 4 gear release and it by far blows away the previous release!! No comparison!!!

I swear these new chassis are on steroids or something!!!!!!!!!


Screams around the road coarse and flys down the strip too!!!


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

good to hear Joe thanks for the updates I may have to get a release 7 and try it out


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I opened them all and they all fly... I have also opened some from a couple of previous series and there is no comparison. The new ones are smooth and fast, where the older ones are either smooth OR fast...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> I opened them all and they all fly... I have also opened some from a couple of previous series and there is no comparison. The new ones are smooth and fast, where the older ones are either smooth OR fast...


That's been my experience also. The last round was very good and I am sure this round - although I didn't get any yet - will be a continuation of the last series of chassis improvements. The new crown gear and the way things have been tightened up really helped a lot.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Dyno said:


> The motor is stock, but I made some "adjustments" to the car in other places.


Care to discuss those adjustments???  RM


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Care to discuss those adjustments???  RM





http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=319723&page=7


Post #101. The car I was referring to did not have a front axle like this, but is almost the same otherwise. Those are most of the "adjustments"


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I finally opend up a Nova, it runs great compared to what I've previously opened up to run. May have to buy/try a couple of more...RM


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Just bought the black camaro with flames. I took the thing out of the box and man does it move. Also, it is quiet to. I am running a road course layout on a 32inch by 10 foot table on 12 volts. I am impressed how quickly this car moves. Sounds like I will be buying more cars to have the chassis.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Are there any distinguishing marks on the chassis that can be used to tell these apart from prior releases?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

They are the Ultra-G with a small magnet on the bottom...


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I ran one today WOW neos arent my thing but they really ran.I think they will be great for irocs.4.5 sec on my track over a full second faster than my fast tjets.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> I ran one today WOW neos arent my thing but they really ran.I think they will be great for irocs.4.5 sec on my track over a full second faster than my fast tjets.



Yea man they did some major improvements somewhere. Have you run a new 4 gear yet?? Lighting baby!!


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I picked up a couple more this weekend and they are fast and smooth as well. All I have done so far is check the pick up up shoes and mild oil in the right spots. I do not what the difference is, but me likey:tongue:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I wrote to AutoWorld and told them I appreciated the remarkable improvement in the quality of the chassis in this release over that from a few years ago. I also asked them if they'd sell me some of those chassis directly and the answer was no. I suppose they'll eventually show up on budshocars.com but I'd really prefer knowing that they were from this release and not picked over in any way. 

I'm addicted to the good stuff... :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

There are some posted on the for sale section of Hobbytalk.I know for a fact that these are not picked over and are in fact release 7 chassis.I took the bodies off myself!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Buds came through with a 20% off special today and the Release 7 chassis were included. 3 for $20... Great deal!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> Buds came through with a 20% off special today and the Release 7 chassis were included. 3 for $20... Great deal!


Man thats some deal!!!!

Rob is awsome!!

I will be seeing him this sunday hopefully in Scranton at the show.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Wonder what AW has done to make this batch run so well?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Are there any markings or anything that make it easy to tell it's from release #7?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> Buds came through with a 20% off special today and the Release 7 chassis were included. 3 for $20... Great deal!


What is the 20% off code I guess I didn't get that email


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

LOL!!! It's a secret for "members only". See if you can pry it out of alpink...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TKSolvent, good job. that code is for members. folks who have signed up on Rob's website as members. there are other specials for folks that don't care to sign up as a member of the website. there are plenty of folks that get other emails with different specials from the specials intended for those who signed up to be members of the website.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Save 10% on orders of $30.00 or more.
EMAIL25 is the code

TO INPUT SALE CODE - ONCE YOU HAVE ADDED ALL OF YOUR ITEMS TO YOUR SHOPPING CART - HIT PROCEED TO CHECK OUT AND 
(DO NOT USE PAY-PAL EXPRESS CHECK OUT ) 
EITHER SIGN IN OR USE GUEST CHECK OUT AND THEN INPUT SALE CODE AFTER YOU FILL OUT THE BILL TO INFORMATION - THEN CHOOSE HOW YOU WANT TO PAY FOR YOUR ORDER. 
USE SALE CODE AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Show Alert!!!
Best Western Convention Center In Scranton Pa
First Time Show!!!!
I Can't Make It This Time See Below For Special Sale Code

Email26

To Input Sale Code - Once You Have Added All Of Your Items To Your Shopping Cart - Hit Proceed To Check Out And 
(do Not Use Pay-pal Express Check Out ) 
Either Sign In Or Use Guest Check Out And Then Input Sale Code After You Fill Out The Bill To Information - Then Choose How You Want To Pay For Your Order. 
Use Sale Code As Many Times As You Like Until Midnight 05/03/2011 Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

What's the downside to being a member on that site? I figured everyone here would want to be a member there. As usual, I'm learning that I'm a whole lot dumber than I thought...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> What's the downside to being a member on that site? I figured everyone here would want to be a member there. As usual, I'm learning that I'm a whole lot dumber than I thought...


I am a member. Not sure why anyone wouldn't be?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know of any downside. I have long gotten emails from Rob, regarding sales and specials, to several of my emails addresses. when Rob developed the website and I visited there, I found the invitation to join the site and signed up. now, I still get emails to the various previous email addresses with certain offers and I get emails to one other specific email address with both types of offers. I don't know why there are differences and I haven't bothered to ask. I would imagine that if a person has never visited Rob's website they might not be aware of the offers through the members preferred emails and are quite happy with the offers they do get. I cannot imagine why I would want to try to get inside of Rob's head to find out why he does business the way he does. I am just grateful for the opportunities I get to do business with such a gracious seller.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I took a real close look at the Series 7 chassis and parts through the magnifier today. No unique markings from the last batch of TJet Ultra Gs. I also ohmed out the motor and measured the strength of the magnets and did not get any significant variance. I did notice the gears on the gear plate were much smoother and didn't bind anywhere in their motion. The axles turned with much less wobble in the bearings from fell and eyeballing them. Can't see any casting difference in the chassis at the axle holes though. The batch I got all perform much better than earlier releases. Maybe the tooling has broken in? Can't find the cause yet, but I'm really happy with the situation!:thumbsup:

Hope they keep up the trend!
-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> I took a real close look at the Series 7 chassis and parts through the magnifier today. No unique markings from the last batch of TJet Ultra Gs. I also ohmed out the motor and measured the strength of the magnets and did not get any significant variance. I did notice the gears on the gear plate were much smoother and didn't bind anywhere in their motion. The axles turned with much less wobble in the bearings from fell and eyeballing them. Can't see any casting difference in the chassis at the axle holes though. The batch I got all perform much better than earlier releases. Maybe the tooling has broken in? Can't find the cause yet, but I'm really happy with the situation!:thumbsup:
> 
> Hope they keep up the trend!
> -Paul



Paul I also tried to find any differences and didn't find anything either but they run like night and day. Did you try a new 4 gear yet? On my Wizzard road coarse they absolutley blister and hug the rails with precision. I mean this 4 gear runs like a G-Plus from the 80's!! Compared to where these 4 gear chassis have come from, i'd say there's a thousand percent increase in performance.

Funny thing though, the top plates and gears are still not lined up smoothly but somehow or another they run amazing. Go figure


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I get the emails with the codes but I didn't know you could be a member or that you could get an extra special discount.


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

I have bought a couple and they are awesome .


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw a new one run today ( it wasnt mine) and I would agree it was amazingly fast. Im gonna have to get my hands on one and put it through the wringer.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno said:


> I saw a new one run today ( it wasnt mine) and I would agree it was amazingly fast. Im gonna have to get my hands on one and put it through the wringer.


Funny you say that. 

I had to send Jim (Sgrig) some stuff and threw one in there for him to test with. Just for giggles. 

We will see what they are really capable of when Jim reports here. Stand by.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*Stronger Neo magnet??*

Has anyone popped the neo magnet out of a series 7 AW T-Jet and run it? I have an earlier Ultra-G chassis and a new series 7 Ultra-G. It seems that the neo mag in the series 7 is significantly stronger than the neo mag in the older Ultra-g.

Neo mags can be made in a wide range of strengths.


----------

